# What do you pray for when you prep?



## Jack K (Sep 4, 2014)

Those of you who regularly prep sermons or Bible lessons... what do you pray for as part of your prep?

I was thinking about how I could improve my lesson prep prayers, and it resulted in this article, _Five Forgotten Prayers_. Then I got to thinking that it makes an excellent question to post here; one most of us could learn from. You don't really need to read the article to comment. The short version of what it says is that I typically pray for the kids I teach—that they will show up, be attentive, understand what I’m teaching, and believe in Jesus—but I fail to pray very often for my own insight into a passage or that I will respond appropriately to it myself.

So, what do you pray? How might you pray better?


----------

